# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

## داليدا

:Unsure: سؤال هام جدا بخصوص الحضانه بعد الطلاق للبنت هل تكون مع الاب او الام ارجو الافاده مع العلم ان البنت تبلغ من العمر 7 سنوات وانا من الجنسيه اليمنيه وزوجي ايضا ونقيم بالسعوديه...................انا سمعت ان القانون الحالي يفيد ان البنت تضل مع الام الى عمر 14 سنه ثم تخير هل هذا صحيح اررررررررررررررررجوكم ابغا الرد السريع يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------

